
Show HN: TensorTrade – Trade Smarter with Reinforcement Learning - adamjking3
https://towardsdatascience.com/trade-smarter-w-reinforcement-learning-a5e91163f315
======
MasterScrat
Very nice! this sounds like a great project.

For anyone considering putting money into this, make sure to read this
disclaimer from François Chollet (who made Keras) first:
[https://twitter.com/fchollet/status/1177633367472259072](https://twitter.com/fchollet/status/1177633367472259072)

